# General > Hobbies >  Dance and Excercise Class

## DanceStepz

Free Demo Evening at Castletown Drill Hall

Monday 1st May at 7pm to 8pm

Open to all over 16s.

http://whatson.caithness.org/event.php?id=29528

----------


## DanceStepz

Thanks to everyone who attended the demo evening! 

We have now completed 3 classes with a great group of ladies, thanks for your support!

Regular classes are now being held 7pm-8pm Monday evenings at Castletown Drill Hall.

Anyone who fancies giving it a try then please come along and your first class will be free!

----------


## stellakelly

Let me know videos from your side to learn exercises have any; Provide me; I am interested to learn in my leisure time.

----------

